# testing.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

#33-856 


VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester 

OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS 


WARNING! 
Do not attach to AC power. The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester may be damaged and 
cause a safety hazard for the user. 



CAUTION! 
Improperly crimped, damaged or un-crimped plugs can damage the jacks on the 
VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester. Inspect plugs for proper termination and crimping 
before inserting into the tester. Contacts should always be recessed into the plastic 
grooves of the plug. Do not use 6-position (phone) plugs with the 8-position (data) jack. 


TONE (Tone Generator) 
Press a cable test button for the 
connector being used followed 
by the TONE button. Displays 
pins being driven in terms of 
that connector. 
REMOTE UNIT 
Squeeze remote at finger grip 
openings in main unit to 
remove. Use same connector 
COAX TEST TERMINATOR 
VIDEO (Video/Security) 
Press to power on and begin 
testing. Tests for shorts and 
opens. Use with test terminator 
stored in back of RJ remote 
at bottom of tester. 
VOICE (Telephone) 
Press to power on and 
begin testing. Uses 
3-pair USOC standard 
and 6-position RJ jack. 
DATA (Data Network) 
Press to power on and begin 
testing. Uses T568A/B standard 
and 8-position RJ jack. 
VOICE DATA 
REMOTE UNIT (Front view) 
on remote as on main unit. 


Features: 

• Tests voice (6-wire), data (8-wire) and video (coax) cabling systems 
• Large seven-segment LCD with icons for clear results 
• Cable test results displayed in wire map format 
• Tests for shorts, opens, miswires, reversals and split pairs 
• Displays PASS icon for correctly wired T568A/B, both one-to-one and uplink 
(cross-over) cables 
• Displays PASS icon for correctly wired 6-pin telephone cables both 
straight-through and reversed 
• Tone generator mode for use with tone tracers 
• Auto-off in any mode and low power consumption for long battery life 
• Modular Plug Remote and Video Test Terminator store in the bottom end of the case 
The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester is designed to test all common low voltage cabling 
systems found in today’s automated homes; voice, data or video networks. The VDV 
MultiMedia Cable Tester has a large, bright LCD display and four momentary buttons 
used to directly access each function. The remote attaches to the main unit for storage 
and patch cable testing. 

The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester is turned on by pressing any one of the four momentary 
function buttons and begins testing in the mode for the button pressed Telephone (VOICE), 
Data Network (DATA), Video/Security (VIDEO), or Tone Generator (TONE). The corresponding 
connectors at the top end of the tester are labeled the same as their mode switches. An 
LCD icon for the currently selected mode will be on or flashing on the screen. To turn the 
VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester off when in one of the cable test modes, press the button for 
a different cable test mode, but not the TONE button. Pressing the TONE button will start 
the tone generator in the Tel Tone, the Video Tone or Data Tone mode, depending on the 
current cable test mode. The tone mode will be discussed in detail later on in this section. 

Upon completion of a voice or data cable test, the wire map display, ID and any faults are 
displayed. The top line of numbers on the display represents the connector pins on the main 
unit. The second line of pin numbers represents the connector pin numbers of the remote, 
normally being the same as the top line for a one-to-one wired cable. If there is a miswire, 
the pin numbers on the second line will indicate the pin numbers detected and the “Fail” 
icon will be on. The icon and the pins involved in the error will flash. If no 
connection was detected for some of the pins, the first and second line of pin numbers will 
be blank in those pin locations. If a short is detected, the second line will have a ‘-’ in 
those positions along with the “Short” icon being on. If a split pair is detected, those pin 
positions on the first and second line will be flashing the pin numbers detected from the 
remote and the “Split” icon will be flashing. If there are multiple errors to display, there 
will be a combination of the above error displays. The ID icon will have a number directly 

to the right of it, indicating the remote ID number detected from the remote. A new test is 
in progress whenever the “Voice” or “Data” icons are on. 

In the video mode, the “Open”, “Short” or “Pass” icon will be on to indicate the results of 
a test. If the cable passes, the “ID” icon will be on as well as a remote ID number, on the 
bottom line of the display. The “Video” icon turns on when a test is in progress. 

2 


As mentioned above, the tone generator operates in Voice, Data and Video modes. 
The different modes are provided so that the pins or pairs being driven with a tone signal 
are displayed in terms of one of the three connectors. The specific mode is selected by 
pressing one of the cable test buttons (VOICE, VIDEO or DATA) followed by the TONE 
button. If the VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester was off when the TONE button is pressed, the 
last cable test mode used will be selected. The tone generator saves the driven pins for 
each mode independently. For example, selecting a different pin to drive in network mode 
will not change the driven pin in video mode. Pressing any cable test mode button will 
turn off the VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester when in tone mode. 

1. VOICE Cable Test Mode – The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester assumes the 6-position 
jack on the main unit and the remote will be used for connecting the tester to the cable 
run to be tested. This mode uses the 3-pair USOC standard to define the pairs. Connector 
pins 1-6, 2-5 and 3-4 are the pairs defined by this standard. The tester will display the 
“Pass” icon when all 6 pins are correctly wired in a one-to-one order. If all 6 pins are 
correctly wired in the reverse order, the “Pass” icon along with a flashing “Rev” icon 
will be displayed. Standard telephone cables used between a phone set and a wall jack 
are usually reverse-pinned. 
2. DATA Cable Test Mode – The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester assumes the 8-position 
jack on the main unit and the remote will be used for connecting the tester to the cable 
run to be tested. The TIA/EIA568A/B standard is used to define the pairs. Connector pins 
1-2, 3-6, 4-5 and 7-8 are the pairs defined by this standard. The A and B standards are 
the same except for color-coding and are indistinguishable from each other by electrical 
testing. The tester will display the “Pass” icon when all 8 pins are correctly wired in a 
one-to-one order. If all 8 pins are correctly wired with the 1-2 and 3-6 pairs crossed, 
the “Pass” icon will be displayed along with a flashing “Uplink” icon. Uplink cables 
are also known as crossover or T568A to T568B cables and are commonly used to 
connect two computers or two hub/switches directly together. 
For shielded data cable, the remote ID will flash alternately with “S” to indicate 

presence of shielding. 

3. VIDEO COAX Cable Test Mode – The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester can test for 
open, shorts and ID. 
4. TONE – The tone mode generates audio tones for use with tone tracers on all pairs, a 
selected pair or a selected pin. The signal generated on a pair has the signal on one pin 
and the complement of the signal on the other pin of the pair, yielding a nominal 10 volts 
peak-to-peak across the pair. The pin number of the pin or the letters “P” (for pin) and 
“S”(for shield) being driven with tone and the currently selected tone pattern are displayed 
on the screen along with the “Tone” icon and the icon for the connector assumed to be 
used. Once in the tone generator mode, the TONE button steps to the next connector 
pin(s) drive option for presses of less than 2 seconds. When the TONE button is pressed 
and held down for longer than 2 seconds, the tone pattern options are stepped through 
in turn until the button is released. The tone pattern options are Hi, Lo, HiLo1 and HiLo2. 
The HiLo options are dual or warble tones of differing pattern duration. Pressing any 
button other than TONE turns off the VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester. The tone will turn off 
automatically after about 2.4 hours. 
3 


Volts! – The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester monitors for voltage being present on the 
jacks during each test cycle. If voltage is found, the “Volts!” icon is displayed and testing 
stops until the voltage is removed. 

INSTRUCTIONS 

Instructions for Use VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester powers off automatically 9 minutes after 
the last button press in cable testing modes and after 2.4 hours in tone mode. Be sure to 
install a battery if using for the first time, see battery installation section. 


CABLE TESTING 

To Test Voice/Data Patch Cable (see caution about cables with bad plugs above) 

1. Plug one end of patch cable into main unit. 
2. Plug other end of cable into remote unit. 
3. Press VOICE or DATA as appropriate for the jack the patch cable is connected to. 
The VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester will turn on and begin a testing. If tester was already 
on, press VOICE or DATA to initiate a new test. Results are invalid if a cable is attached 
during a test in progress. 
4. To turn VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester off, press VIDEO button. 
To Test Video/Security Coax Cable 

1. Attach one end of coax cable to be tested to F-connector on main unit. 
2. Remove remote unit from main unit by squeezing the remote lightly between the thumb 
and forefinger through the openings provided in the main unit and pull out of storage 
pocket. Remove video remote from storage pocket on backside of remote and attach to 
the other end of the cable to be tested. 
3. Press the VIDEO button to turn on the unit and begin testing. The results are updated 
about once a second. 
4. To turn VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester off, press VOICE or DATA buttons. 
To Place Tone on a Cable 

1. Connect cable to be traced to a main unit jack. For best signal, do not connect a remote 
to the other end. Due to the shielding effect of twisted pairs, the strongest signal is 
obtained by having one wire of a pair carry tone. Selecting a single pin instead of a pair 
will do this. For video coax cable, the Tone is best applied to the shield and the shield 
cannot be grounded. 
4 


2. Turn on VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester by pressing the button associated with the 
connector to be used followed by pressing the TONE button. Short presses of the 
TONE button will select a different pin. Holding down the TONE button for more than 
2 seconds will select a different tone pattern. 
3. To turn VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester off, press any button except TONE. The tone 
will turn off automatically after about 2.4 hours. 
INTERPRETING CABLE TEST RESULTS 

The Pass icon will be on if the cable has all pins properly connected per T568A/B for 
network cables or per 3-pair USOC for telephone cables. The Fail, Short, Open or Split 
icon will be on if there is a wiring error. The wire map will display the end-to-end 
connections measured whenever possible. 

The Pass icon will also be on with a flashing Uplink icon if a network cable has the 
1-2 and the 3-6 pairs transposed to indicate a properly wired uplink (crossover) cable. 
In Voice mode, the Rev icon will flash if all connected pins are in reverse order and the 
Pass icon will also be on if all 6 connections are present. Telephone modular plug cables 
used between the wall jack and a phone set are usually reverse pinned. 

Definition of Errors – The three classes of faults discussed below are in order of severity. 
The severity has to do with the ability of a more severe error to mask less severe errors. 
For example, if there is a short in the cable, miswires and split pairs may not be detected 
for the pairs involved in the short fault. 

Short – The pair has a low resistance connection from one wire of the pair to the other wire 
of the pair or to any other wire in the cable or the shield. A short is indicated by the Short 
icon being on and flashing -’s in the appropriate pin positions on the second line for the 
pin numbers involved in the shorts plus a flashing S icon if the shield is shorted to a pin. 

Miswire – A wire or both wires of a pair are not connected to the correct pins at the 
other end of the cable. The wire map shows the pin numbers line 1 (main) line 2 (remote). 
A reverse pair is a special case of a miswire in which the pair is wired to the correct pair 
of pins or to another designated pair of pins, but the two leads are reversed. The VDV 
MultiMedia Cable Tester is able to test for split pair errors as long as the wiring errors 
are in pairs. The Fail icon and the pin numbers, which are miswired, will be flashing. 

Split Pair – A split pair is an error in the twisting of the wires together within the cable. 
The cables generally are made up of eight wires twisted together in 4 pairs. These 4 pairs 
are designated as pairs by the wiring standards and are intended to carry a signal and its 
return. 1& 2, 3&6, 4&5 and 7&8 are the pairs designated by T568A/B for a RJ45 jack or 
plug. A cable can be wired with correct continuity but not with correct pairing. This most 
often happens when the cable is terminated consistently at both ends, but in the wrong 
order. A dynamic or AC test is required to detect this type of error. If the only error is a 
split pair error, the cable has correct continuity. If cross talk is not a concern, as in flat 
satin cable, the cable is good if the only error is the split pair error. The Split icon and the 
pin numbers on the first and second line of the wire map with split pairs flash when there 
is a split pair error. 

5 


VDV MultiMedia Cable Tester has the ability to turn off the split pair error testing. Pressing 
the button for the current cable test mode for more than 2 seconds turns off the split pair 
testing. The “Split” icon and the word “OFF” appears on the screen momentarily to indicate 
this. The split pair testing will resume the next time the tester is turned on, or may be toggled 
back on by another 2 second press of the current test mode button. 


BATTERY REPLACEMENT 

When the battery low icon is on, the battery should be replaced as soon as practical. 
The cable testing results will become unreliable when the battery reaches about 4.5 volts. 
To replace battery: 


1. Remove the screw from the battery door on the back of the unit with a 
#1 Phillips-head screwdriver. 
2. Pull battery out of cavity and remove battery snap. 
3. Connect a new Alkaline 9 volt battery to battery snaps. Place battery back into body 
with battery snaps placed toward front end of compartment. 
4. Replace battery door and screw being careful to not over tighten the screw. 
SPECIFICATIONS 

Physical Dimensions 

Size: 13.2 × 7.3 × 4.1 cm (5.2 × 2.9 × 1.6 inches) 

Weight: 242 grams (8.5 oz.) with battery and remote 

Environmental 

Operating temperature: 0 to 50 °C (32 to 122 °F) 
Storage temperature: -10 to 60 °C (14 to 140 °F) 
Humidity: 10% to 90%, non-condensing 


6 


Battery Life 

(9V Alkaline battery, typical) times are for the full capacity of the battery 

used continuously in one of the following modes: 

Standby: 2.5 years 

Cable Testing: 150 hours 

Tone Generator: 250 hours 

Cable Types 

Data network cable, CAT6, CAT-5E, CAT-5, CAT-4, CAT-3 and Coax 

Minimum cable length for testing of split pairs


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

testing one skin two skin


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tractor info test upload*

Testing uplaod capability


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

testing PDF


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good Tim. I'm gonna play with this a bit, and break in your post if I figure it out..........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Test run.........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Testing again..........


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I still cannot upload the manual which is under 40 mb:fineprint
it won't upload.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm still here Tim! Did you get my latest PM?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

This is text t o replace what i should have laced elswhe


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

See PM I cut and pasted to. My reply


----------

